# 779 oil drum loader



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Picked up a oil drum loader this weekend no barrels and no forklift have no big deal.it works but ove really slow too. Took it apart cleaned it . then cleaned rotor not sure if i am testing it right getting 0 does any one know if there is a certain way icking it like an armature with a multimeter. 
Thaks al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Al, I have never taken apart a 779 Oil Drum Loader. I looked at the repair instructions and diagrams included in the Factory Service Manual. From the motor renderings and lack of brushes it appears Gilbert used an induction motor in the 779. The resistance between any two rotor bars in an induction motor should be zero.
Rotor bars in a induction motor can resemble commutator segments but they are not. Did you check the resistance of the stator field? When I get home on Tuesday I can look up the details of this motor and be more specific.If the motor does not run the problem is most likely with the stator field.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

No i didnt not sure how to ck stator. It works but move very slow and stops then starts up my bench top tranformer is on full and i dont have the button switch yet. So the rotor is reading 0 which is good i didnt know you can ck the stator. Thanks for helping.
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The two power wires connect to the stator field. Just put the meter leads on the two terminals on the base. Without my reference material a guess would be 4 to 5 ohms.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks ck it today getting 3.0


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

At that reading the field should be good.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Then iam stumped. Why it move so slow at full power and stops to get it to move. Again i just move the rotor a little and starts to go for a little bit the it will stop again. 
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Al, I need to l to look at my Gilbert motor reference material when I get home Tuesday. Induction motors are a lot different than a series universal motor. I need to see how Gilbert built the rotor. It is certainly an asynchronous design so it should be just brass bars connected by conductive rings over a stacked steel laminated core. Not much can go wrong with these.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks i appreciate it.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Dont know what i did but came home put it back together and working fine its on half power let it run for ten minutes didnt stop. Go figure. Thanks Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Great fix, whatever you did!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks i will post some pics


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is the Induction motor Gilbert used in the 779 Oil Drum Loader. Gilbert refers to this as a brushless motor. These are reliable and should require no maintenance. The rotor bars and connecting rings are visible in the picture.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou the one.i have is a little different the rotor were the copper shows on each end that length is longer and the right side it has one plastic round piece with washer. I will try to send a picture. Thankyou again

Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That would be helpful Al. The one pictured above is the only one documented in the reference material.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Here it is


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It looks like the design of the rotor bars was improved and parts 13 and 14 were added to better absorb the thrust caused by the worm gear when the motor is running.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks for the info


----------

